
How Would You Respond If Asked: ‘What Time Is the 3 O’clock Parade?’ - thejteam
https://disneyinstitute.com/blog/2015/06/how-would-you-respond-if-asked-what-time-is-the-3-oclock-parade/355/
======
dawnbreez
I would lkve to say that I'd reply "Three o'clock", after a calculated pause
and an expression of measured disbelief.

The truth is I'd probably look it up on pure instinct.

